
Ban on discarding edible fish caught at sea has failed - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/16/ban-on-discarding-edible-fish-caught-at-sea-has-failed-lords-report
======
NikkiA
The fishing industry is terribly maverick and I don't really know what the
solution is other than fining the maverick elements out of existance. The
socialist side of me would suggest nationalisation so that monitoring of
adherence to the rules and laws could be achieved, but I suspect that it'd end
up with the same mavericks that refuse to follow those laws today would simply
fill the places such a government endeavour.

